# Alumilite Performance 80D



## elijahhenry10 (Jun 14, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place for this, but hopefully someone can answer my question here. Has anyone ever cast this to turn? I'm looking to getting in to casting for game call blanks, and wondered if this would work I not. I'm just not sure this stuff turns.

Thanks
Elijah


----------



## AggieGuy (Jun 15, 2014)

Elijah,
It turns really well, better than polyester. You can see a video on pen blanks cast with Alumilite (www.turntex.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=49&Itemid=61). Also, I'm pretty sure that Alan Trout (http://www.tobinhillturning.com/gallery/) uses Alumilite in his casting.
Dave


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Jun 15, 2014)

I've heard that Alumilite turns well, I just didn't know the difference between all the different kinds. I just know there's a $70 difference per 2 gallons from Performance 80D to the regular clear.

Thanks
Elijah


----------

